# Storebro Royal 33



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

Got myself a Storebro Royal 33 from 1981. I am renovating it now and trying to get as much info as possible about this model. It's a center cockpit made in Sweden relatively heavy and strongly built. Original engine VP MD17c. She is in quite a good condition and looks good and will look even better soon. Anybody who has or had in the past the same boat? Thanks...


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi
I newer oned one but I found some info that can be usefull.
The boatbuilder are still in business, but today they only build motor boats.
You can fin all the Classic sailboats here http://www.storebro.se/nav.aspx?pageid=99
Maybe they can help with more information.


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Knuterikt. I had gotten there already, but there isn't much information besides the nice picture. It was their last saiboat and 61 of them were built. Being apparently quite sturdy I would believe quite a few of them are afloat somewhere andit would be great to be able to share info and advise.


----------



## doffe (Aug 7, 2007)

Cesco:

Also just bought one earlier this summer and am cruising down the US east coast at the moment. There is a Google Group (search under Storebro as I am not permitted to post the link), but with very limited activity so far. I have gone through the boat very carefully his summer and would be happy to share my experiences so far. We have also pushed her pretty hard during a late season sail through lake superior, north channel and georgian bay, which she passed with flying colors. She is very stable and well balanced as long as you take the reefs (we sailed in winds ranging from 10 to 20 m/s). We did break a few items and found some leaks that needed fixing, but nothing surprising in light of the age and the preasure. All winches needed TLC, but was all like new folloing disassembly, cleaning and oil/greas. There are a few construction glitches that are useful to keep in mind. I would make sure that you also take a look at all of the through hulls under or near the water line (there are many of them) and replace all hoses that are connected to them, including the one in the cockpit locker.

Best regards,

Doffe


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Doffe
great reading you! I haven't done much sailing so far. But I and others with more experience than me found her more agile than her shape and age would have made presume. All through hulls have been checked, two seacocks changed and I shouldn't have any surprises there. Waiting for some bureaucracy doing its course I've been trying to shape her up with new electronics and changing upholstery and revarnishing the interiors. I had to give up the elegant B&G original instruments as it seems it would have been too expensive to fix and in its place installed ST60+ Raymarine depth speed and wind. New GPS with chartplotter and VHF will be set up this week. There I am done.
I still have the original MD17C engine. Gives out some white smoke but they tell me I shouldn't worry... The temperature tends to go to the end of the green scale. On the go is the flushing of the cooling circuit with citric acid.
I found the charging system not appropriate with two alternators charging the two banks with split charge diodes and so upgraded also there with Sterling chargers. Lots of money but given the boats good overall shape I expect quite a few years of loyal service.
What are the glitches you found?
Ciao. Cesco


----------



## doffe (Aug 7, 2007)

*Glitches*

There are two glitches that I have found. 1) I have resealed and glassed the forward bulkhead/anchor locker since water will collect at the aft end of the extra floor and the wood may get ruined. 2) Also, there is no proper drain from the cockpit locker if you get any water in there (it will slowly come into the engine compartment where the exhaust hose comes through). I had a diesel leak and it was painfull to get it cleaned up.

I have also rebuilt the battery boxes. Just cooked my starter batteries today as the starter bank alternator would not stop charging and am looking to find a temporary fix for that. Will likely run of the service bank for the next week or so. I alos have had to put new turnbuckles on which is fairly typical for Hasselfors stainless.


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

So far I haven't noticed any problems with the anchor locker, but I guess you are right regarding the cockpit locker...little to do about it anyway...just make sure you get no water in it.
Had the same problem with one battery box...but solved it with a layer of epoxy and nylon fabric...hope it lasts.
Ina year or so I'll have to change all the rigging as it's already 12 years old and the insurer may get nervous about that. Fact is that my boat hasn't been sailed much, so there are no stress problems. Rather with the warm waters of middle east I found a few blisters that have been individually cured. With the next bottom work I'll see if it is necessary to epoxy all the hull.
Do you still have the original engine?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Cesco,

I don't know if you're still checking in on this thread, but I just noticed a post from a family that is on sabattical and heading down the U.S. IntraCoastal Waterway in a center cockpit Storebro Royal 33. They have a blog, and might be a good resource for info on this particular boat:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39219

Funny, I'd never heard of this boat previously and now they seem to be popping up all over the place....


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

John, I went to see the blog: very well done, It seems that family is having a real good time. As per the SR33 popping up, there are a few being mentioned on the net, but still wondering where the majority of them is. There were 61 built between the end of the 70's and beginning of 80's and most of them should still be around. On the technical side, I solved an issue of the engine temp tending to the end of the green scale flushing the engine with citric acid: it seems it worked. I have some original drawings and documents that I am ready to share: sailplan and electric system codification. Does anybody have more? I would be interested in knowing in which way the boat has been changed from the original project. Ciao


----------



## doffe (Aug 7, 2007)

Cesco:

I am part of the family sailing down the ICW. We are now in Sweden and have left the boat in Ft. Pierce for the time being. I have a complete electric system chart, brochures etc. I would be happy to share them.

Still have the original engine which needs to be renovated, but still works great. 

Best regards,

Mattias


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Mattias, good to hear from you.
Is there a way you can put on file the documents you have? The electric plan and anything related to the boat itself would be useful. I have all that is related to the engine plus sailplan: could you use it? If yes I'll scan it and let you have it.
The mechanic who saw the engine says it works just fine: it smokes like all diesel of that period, but they did put a lot of material around the pistons and a lot of capacity for the power: that gives a reassuring feeling. The previous owner made a great job of repainting the whole beast and changing all engine room paneling to very high standard. Now it looks and goes just fine.
Last August I had to cure a few blisters and I am thinking of a full epoxy work to the hull. Any experience with such a thing on your side?
It was fun to read the reports of your journey...great job.
Ciao
Cesco


----------



## doffe (Aug 7, 2007)

*Back in Sweden*

Cesco

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I am now back in Sweden and Windfall is currently being shipped from Ft. Lauderdale to Europe and will receive some needed attention during the fall and winter. Keep me posted on your progress.

Best regards


----------



## landonshaw (Jan 18, 2009)

I am having a SR3 surveyed this coming Friday, Apr 3, 09. One owner and looks to be very clean. We are in Grenada. She is in fine shape and read to sail. Original owner has lived aboard for the entire period.

Has anyone had experience or thoughts?


----------



## landonshaw (Jan 18, 2009)

*Storebro 33, misplaced HIN?*

Good morning, We are purchasing a 1983 Storebro Royal 33 from the original owner. The have been on her since 1986 and are currently in the Caribbean where we are located.

During the survey, there was a question as to where the hull identification number is located (HIN). There is a wooden plaque below deck, is the HIN located on it?

We will be moving aboard in a few days, April 2009, it is in very excellent condition and anticipate years of enjoyment.


----------



## Christos (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I am an owner of a Storebro 33 Royal that is moored in Greece.
Is any body monitoring this thread? Need to exchange info about the boat.


----------



## landonshaw (Jan 18, 2009)

Good morning, I have a Storebro, and am in Grenada. We have had the boat 4 years.


----------



## Christos (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I am planning to renovate the boat this winter.
Does anyone has available the electric and piping plans?


----------

